# Blue Buffalo, Innova, or Wellness



## kcapone (Jan 23, 2011)

Can somebody please give me some advise. I have a 8 month old female golden, about 60 lbs. SHe is avg. active. She started on purina pro plan from the breeder, had horrible gas, we then switched her to Blue Buffalo large breed puppy. I am going to start transitioning her to adult food and have pretty much narrowed it down to Blue Buffalo, Innova or Wellness, all large breed adult. The Blue seems to have the most carbohydrates and calories. The Innova seems to have the most naturla ingredients, and the Wellness has a good overall balance. I am very confused. Is there some ratio of protein, fat, carbs, etc. I need to look for, what food is the best, how do I know? what is the best for a healthy weight for the next years? thank you so much


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i have my 5 month old on the LBP and plan on going to the adult at a year old. He is doing great on it. its not too rich and balanced which is what i like as well


----------



## mintteagirl (Apr 4, 2010)

Of the 3 foods you mentioned I like wellness but I am a die hard acana orijen girl


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

If cost is not an issue and you're able to get all 3 in terms of availability- I would choose Innova Adult. 2nd choice would be Wellness Super 5 Adult.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I would choose between the Innova or the Wellness brands, but  not  large breed. If you don't overfeed, the regular adult formulas should be just fine.

People often find that their dog's coat and skin don't stay healthy with a 10% or 11% fat percentage that you find in the Innova or Wellness large breed formulas. Anything above that would be helpful. My own dogs have always done best with not less than 15% fat.

Dogs utilize fat better than human and don't need as many carbohydrates.

When you do transition, make note of the calorie content of the new food so you can adjust the amounts accordingly compared to the old food. You really won't know how your dog will do on a particular formula until you try it for a couple of months.


----------



## dberk (Jul 5, 2011)

I rotate my dog's food - between Innova, Canidae, and Blue just to be sure they don't build up any allergies/etc. for a particular ingredient. Every few bags I switch to the next one in rotation.


----------



## kcapone (Jan 23, 2011)

I have actually chose canidae all life stages for now, and like the idea of rotating, will do the innova next, then back to blue.

when you do the rotating, I am assuming you still mix the old and new and dont' switch cold turkey, right? Thanks all


----------



## dberk (Jul 5, 2011)

I started my pup on Canidae as that is what the breeder was feeding her.

After a few years - starting having lots of problems with licking/chewing paws, etc. Possibly allergy issues so I started rotating.

So now I switch after every bag. Takes about a week to do the switchover.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I will add my two cents. My girls are on Blue Buffalo Wilderness Salmon and Blue Wilderness Duck. They have great coats and are super healthy.


----------



## crazy daisy (Jul 3, 2011)

my Daisy was on wellness just for puppy when she was a puppy, as that was what the breeder used.

but I switched to Flint River Ranch..... but she's on the Lamb, Millet, & Rice formula as her stool is the most consistent (compared to original & Fish and Chips, where she had the occasional overly soft stool)....a little goes a long way... feed her less and smaller stool.... so it ends up cheaper.

her stool was huge with Wellness just for puppy & large breed health and had to feed her a lot more according to its guidelines... (also had the issue with overly soft stool)...

ingredients in Wellness is good.... not sure about the steam extrusion process...


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

kcapone said:


> I have actually chose canidae all life stages for now, and like the idea of rotating, will do the innova next, then back to blue.
> 
> when you do the rotating, *I am assuming you still mix the old and new and dont' switch cold turkey, right?* Thanks all


It depends on the dog. My Bentley is able to switch cold turkey to an already proven kibble that he has had in the past.

My lab needs 5 days of transitioning even with foods she has already had.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

MyBentley said:


> I would choose between the Innova or the Wellness brands, but  not  large breed. If you don't overfeed, the regular adult formulas should be just fine.
> 
> *People often find that their dog's coat and skin don't stay healthy with a 10% or 11% fat percentage that you find in the Innova or Wellness large breed formulas.* Anything above that would be helpful. My own dogs have always done best with not less than 15% fat.
> 
> ...


Innova LB Adult is 14% fat.

Hank has been on Innova since he was 6 weeks old, first the LB Puppy, now the LB Adult. Beautiful skin & coat.


----------

